# Glidden paint offer



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

It's enough to cover 3sq ft! I like it!


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone live near an Ace Hardware and need a free quart of paint for a prop? Valid today (3/17/12) only.

http://www.acehardware.com/coupon/index.jsp


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I love free stuff.thanks for the link.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Ace is repeating the offer for a free quart of paint this Saturday, 3/24. They will tint it for you as well. There are a limited number of free quarts per store so I would go early if interested.

Coupons are available in store and there is no purchase required.


----------

